# Sexual report Card. What grade would you give your spouse?



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? 

* Makes me feel desired physically? 

* Meets my emotional needs?

* Helps me around the house?

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ?

* Meets my sexual needs?

* Meets my Kink needs?

* Spends time with me?

* Makes me happy?

* Provides for me Financially ? 

* Works at making our relationship better?

Grading system.

A Great Fabulous!
B Good but not Great.
C average just ok could be improved.
D below average needs work.
E Failing and I am not happy.

Copy and paste the questions above and even add ones I might have missed. It should be interesting to see and compare to others in this community. :smthumbup:


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? B Has improved use to be a C.

* Makes me feel desired physically? B Improved.

* Meets my emotional needs? C 

* Helps me around the house? B

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A 

* Meets my sexual needs? B

* Meets my Kink needs? C

* Spends time with me? B

* Makes me happy? B+

* Provides for me Financially ? B

* Works at making our relationship better? B


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"F-" across the board.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> * Makes me feel loved and Appreciated?
> 
> * Makes me feel desired physically? A++
> 
> ...


LOL didn't realize we could add plus signs Edited to add them bc he deserves them


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A+

* Makes me feel desired physically? A+

* Meets my emotional needs? A

* Helps me around the house? A

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A

** Meets sexual frequency needs? A

* Meets my sexual needs? A

* Meets my Kink needs? A

* Spends time with me? A

* Makes me happy? A+

* Provides for me Financially? // Is financially responsible? A

* Works at making our relationship better? A

** Maintains health, fitness, and appearance? A+

** Maintains honest, open, and tactful communication? A+


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Good thread!

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A+

* Makes me feel desired physically? A+

* Meets my emotional needs? A+

* Helps me around the house? A-

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? Don't have kids

* Meets my sexual needs? A

* Meets my Kink needs? don't do kink

* Spends time with me? A

* Makes me happy? A

* Provides for me Financially ? A

* Works at making our relationship better? A

My situation is not quite representative because we've only been married a year. but she's the best woman I've ever known.
Hope 5 - 10 years down the road things are the same.
that's my fear. i'm so burned by past relationships that i think to myself "this can't last forever, can it?"


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Actually, the thread is against forum rules...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

PBear said:


> Actually, the thread is against forum rules...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yup...maybe OP can ask to have it moved to the general section.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? B

* Makes me feel desired physically? C

* Meets my emotional needs? B

* Helps me around the house? A

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A

* Meets my sexual needs? B

* Meets my Kink needs? A

* Spends time with me? A

* Makes me happy? A

* Provides for me Financially ? A

* Works at making our relationship better? B


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A+

* Makes me feel desired physically? A+

* Meets my emotional needs? A+

* Helps me around the house? A+

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A+

* Meets my sexual needs? A+

* Meets my Kink needs? A+

* Spends time with me? A+

* Makes me happy? A+

* Provides for me Financially ? A+ (but possibility of F within next few years)

* Works at making our relationship better? B


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A+

* Makes me feel desired physically? A+

* Meets my emotional needs? A++++

* Helps me around the house? I'm the stay at homw person, he repairs big things and adds additions.

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A+

* Meets my sexual needs? A+++++ ( after dealing with low T, I'm thrilled to give him an A+++++, he worked hard to get where he is)

* Meets my Kink needs? A

* Spends time with me? A+

* Makes me happy?A+++++

* Provides for me Financially ? A+

* Works at making our relationship better? A+

Grading seems odd to do. He really is an awesome man who tries hard to fulfill all my needs.


----------



## dedad (Aug 22, 2013)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? C

* Makes me feel desired physically? F

* Meets my emotional needs? B

* Helps me around the house? B+

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A

* Meets my sexual needs? F

* Meets my Kink needs? F

* Spends time with me? B

* Makes me happy? C

* Provides for me Financially? N/A

* Works at making our relationship better? C


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Happyquest said:


> * Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? I could not ask for more.....A+
> 
> * Makes me feel desired physically? I think I TOP him on this account but it's just cause I am more overtly flirtatious ....it's all in how one looks at it.. he still gets an A
> 
> ...


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A+

* Makes me feel desired physically? B

* Meets my emotional needs? A

* Helps me around the house? A+

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A+

* Meets my sexual needs? B-

* Meets my Kink needs? C

* Spends time with me? A

* Makes me happy? B+

* Provides for me Financially ? A

* Works at making our relationship better? A


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the additional questions on this list so I'm using it. 

Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A+

* Makes me feel desired physically? A+

* Meets my emotional needs? B

* Helps me around the house? D (but I'm a SAHM so I don't mind) 

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? B (see above) 

** Meets sexual frequency needs? A

* Meets my sexual needs? A

* Meets my Kink needs? C (in all fairness I'm just discovering I HAVE a kink need!

* Spends time with me? B

* Makes me happy? A

* Provides for me Financially? // Is financially responsible? A

* Works at making our relationship better? B

** Maintains health, fitness, and appearance? A+

** Maintains honest, open, and tactful communication? A


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Happy quest said*: * Meets my Kink needs? C





> *ScarletBegonias said* :* Meets my Kink needs?C+





> *dedad said*: * Meets my Kink needs? F





> *Simplyamorous said*: * Meets my Kink needs? ...This is where H gets a lower score....C+.. I don't think he has any KINK ! He's too TAME !....I have asked/ directed for more initiative creativity here... some things I've had to "take the lead" if I want to experience them.. but he's happy to go for the ride.. so I can't complain too much ..





> *Zatol Ugot? said*: * Meets my Kink needs? C





> *Committed4ever said: ** Meets my Kink needs? C (in all fairness I'm just discovering I HAVE a kink need!


Seems KINK is the culprit .. Majority vote..we want MORE !! 

I had to laugh when reading your answer SB... I put down my *C+* before I noticed you did the same !


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a tough time with that one actually. What I consider normal desire is considered a kink by DH. (wanting him to come home and do me on the kitchen floor right in the middle of cooking dinner,etc) I consider that normal. But since he considers that a kink sort of thing and won't do it,I gave him a C. The + part of the C comes from the fact that he watched Secretary with me and we had a fantastic time on the living room sofa after the movie ended...initiated by him  He's still a C though bc he needs to do it more often to raise his grade LOL


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A

* Makes me feel desired physically? A

* Meets my emotional needs? B

* Helps me around the house? B

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? C

* Meets my sexual needs? A

* Meets my Kink needs? B to A+

* Spends time with me? B

* Makes me happy? B

* Provides for me Financially ? A+

* Works at making our relationship better? B

I need more kink than he delivers, but what he does deliver is PERFECT!


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> "F-" across the board.


Oh yeah, that goes without saying. What about a "G" across the board.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A

* Makes me feel desired physically? A

* Meets my emotional needs? A

* Helps me around the house? Oh how I hate this phrase😡

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? Same as above

* Meets my sexual needs? A

* Meets my Kink needs? A

* Spends time with me? B

* Makes me happy? A

* is financially responsible? A

* Works at making our relationship better? A


----------



## Mmdog60 (Apr 3, 2014)

I like the additional questions on this list so I'm using it. 

Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A+

* Makes me feel desired physically? A+

* Meets my emotional needs? A

* Helps me around the house? A

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? B 

** Meets sexual frequency needs? A+

* Meets my sexual needs? A+

* Meets my Kink needs? A+

* Spends time with me? B

* Makes me happy? A

* Provides for me Financially? // Is financially responsible? A

* Works at making our relationship better? B

** Maintains health, fitness, and appearance? B

** Maintains honest, open, and tactful communication? B+


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

For us, sex is a team effort. There aren't individual grades. 

I am also dead certain after reading this forum that if I talked openly about what I actually came here to get some insight on that I would be crucified, ridiculed, and eventually banned.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Happyfamily said:


> For us, sex is a team effort. There aren't individual grades.
> 
> I am also dead certain after reading this forum that if I talked openly about what I actually came here to get some insight on that I would be crucified, ridiculed, and eventually banned.


Okay, we're curious now . . .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not married now... but in the last years of the marriage...

F in all the things listed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Happyfamily said:


> For us, sex is a team effort. There aren't individual grades.
> 
> I am also dead certain after reading this forum that if I talked openly about what I actually came here to get some insight on that I would be crucified, ridiculed, and eventually banned.


Oh come on. I rather doubt that. With the thousands upon thousands of posts ever on every topic imaginable I rather doubt that those things would happen.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Oh come on. I rather doubt that. With the thousands upon thousands of posts ever on every topic imaginable I rather doubt that those things would happen.


You're curious, too, Ele?


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> * Makes me feel loved and Appreciated?
> 
> * Makes me feel desired physically? D
> 
> ...


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

jld said:


> Okay, we're curious now . . .


Forgive me. But not a chance. Sometimes it wants to scream out inside of me. But for now I am lurking in places here that have helped. 

I haven't been here very long but I am seeing a pack mentality that would result in either me not being able to state things with complete honesty, which is useless, or on the other hand speaking freely and having the pack tear me up, me defend myself, and then get banned.

Sorry I mentioned it. If I feel at some point that I can, I will. If it is of any help though, I am a faithful wife. Never once stepped out on my husband nor have any desire to.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

That's okay, Happy, and I totally understand. Some posters are pretty aggressive. Believe me, _I know._

And I hear you on the honesty, too, sigh. 

I hope you will stick around, though. You bring up good points and you defend yourself well. You are a good addition to TAM.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

IC= incomplete. He'll need to retake the class next semester.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? D

* Makes me feel desired physically? F

* Meets my emotional needs? F

* Helps me around the house? C

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? C

* Meets my sexual needs? F

* Meets my Kink needs? F

* Spends time with me? C

* Makes me happy? D

* Provides for me Financially ? F

* Works at making our relationship better? D

No, I am not one of those harsh, difficult to please persons. My marriage is really in a sad state. We had along talk today about what we need from each other to help build it back up after some massive devastation...but this is where we are now.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A +

* Makes me feel desired physically? A+++++++

* Meets my emotional needs? A+

* Helps me around the house? B

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A+

* Meets my sexual needs? A++++++

* Meets my Kink needs? na

* Spends time with me? A 

* Makes me happy? A (except when there is a fight then I'm very sad)

* Provides for me Financially ? A (but I also provide for myself)

* Works at making our relationship better? A + (there has been serious improvement in this area)


----------



## dream_weaver (Jun 5, 2012)

My partner of 2.5 yrs….




* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A

* Makes me feel desired physically? A

* Meets my emotional needs? A

* Helps me around the house? A

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A

* Meets my sexual needs? A

* Meets my Kink needs? A

* Spends time with me? A

* Makes me happy? A

* Provides for me Financially ? A

* Works at making our relationship better? B


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A

* Makes me feel desired physically? B
* Meets my emotional needs?

* Helps me around the house? A
* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? A
* Meets my sexual needs? B
* Meets my Kink needs? B
* Spends time with me? B
* Makes me happy? B
* Provides for me Financially ? A
* Works at making our relationship better? Not applicable we don't do any marriage books, self help, we just talk and put each other's needs above our own. Win/Win!!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Makes me feel loved and Appreciated?*E

* Makes me feel desired physically?*E

* Meets my emotional needs? E

* Helps me around the house? E

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? E

* Meets my sexual needs? E

* Meets my Kink needs? E

* Spends time with me? B

* Makes me happy? E

* Provides for me Financially ? A

* Works at making our relationship better? E


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I am divorced, but this is interesting and may help me to think about the choices I've made in the past and consider why.

1=x1
2=x2
3=girlfriend between who is a good comparison


* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? 

1= D I blame this on me
2= C
3= A 

* Makes me feel desired physically? 

1= B
2= D
3= A

* Meets my emotional needs?

1= D I blame this on me
2= C
3= B

* Helps me around the house?

1= A
2= A
3= Not at all

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ?

1= A
2= A
3= C when our children were together and not at all

* Meets my sexual needs?

1= B
2= C
3= A

* Meets my Kink needs?

1= B
2= C
3= A

Although girlfriend got an, "A", that doesn't mean she was kinkier. She was, "my", kind of kink. Odd how that works. Know thy self?

* Spends time with me?

1= D I blame me 
2= B more, but more was less
3= A less, but less was more

* Makes me happy?

1= D
2= B the bad outweighed the good, in the end
3= A less was more and it's puzzling

* Provides for me Financially ?

1= D this was not on top of my list, not her fault
2= B
3= D not at all, but never expected this and it didn't matter 

* Works at making our relationship better?

1= D my fault
2= E divorced 
3= B understandable since simply dating steady she was cautious

Grading system.

A Great Fabulous!
B Good but not Great.
C average just ok could be improved.
D below average needs work.
E Failing and I am not happy.

Copy and paste the questions above and even add ones I might have missed. It should be interesting to see and compare to others in this community. 

Seems as though good sex was high on my list at the time. The rest I didn't care as much about. She had her children and I had mine(occasionally). Odd to see this on paper, so to speak.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? A+

* Makes me feel desired physically? A++

* Meets my emotional needs? A+++

* Helps me around the house? B+

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? B+

* Meets my sexual needs? A++++++++

* Meets my Kink needs? A+

* Spends time with me? A+++++++

* Makes me happy?A+++++++++++

* Provides for me Financially ?A+++++++++

* Works at making our relationship better? A++++++++

Thank you again, TAM, for reminding me how darn lucky I am!!!!

**Edit - I just showed this to my husband and he said "B+??! Okay okay fair enough. I've been cruising on B+'s for years. Kink needs, I can be kinkier if you need me to, baby"


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

One A- (financially) the rest resounding F's.


----------



## ImaginationStation (May 26, 2014)

* Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? D

* Makes me feel desired physically? B

* Meets my emotional needs? D

* Helps me around the house? D

* Helps me with kids and or home chores ? D

* Meets my sexual needs? D

* Meets my Kink needs? D

* Spends time with me? D

* Makes me happy? C

* Provides for me Financially ? A

* Works at making our relationship better? C

There we go. My husband and I have a lot of issues.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> * Makes me feel loved and Appreciated?
> 
> * (D she never initiates) Makes me feel desired physically?
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Makes me feel loved and Appreciated? C
* Makes me feel desired physically? E
* Meets my emotional needs? B
* Helps me around the house? A
* Helps me with kids and or home chores ?A
* Meets my sexual needs?C
* Meets my Kink needs?C
* Spends time with me?A
* Makes me happy?A
* Provides for me Financially ?E
* Works at making our relationship better?B
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

